# lyft disqualifies cars older than 2011



## Juris (Mar 1, 2016)

Disqualifies from receiving power drivers bonus (10 - 20%) that is.
For the likes of myself it means cutting my income by 20% for the same amount of work.
The move will benefit those with newer cars but IMHO should hurt lyft's business overall - fewer cars on the road/less hours, more cancellations/no-accepts, etc. If enough drivers react to this by driving less and becoming pickier, maybe lyft would take a holistic look at the decision and revert it (hahahahaha, good one).
NB I'm driving a BMW a few years older than the threshold, it is a very nice car and the customer experience is great. Zero reason to disqualify it.

I will reduce my driving to just a few peak hours rather than 50 hrs/week currently; curious what the other drivers plan to do.


----------



## Uber 1 (Oct 6, 2015)

HI, 

Lyft is not in my area but what is the power bonus they take away if you car gets older than 2011 ?

FWIW I needed I minivan before I started Ubering and ended up getting a 2005 just to squeek in under their age limits....

If Uber tightens its requirements year wise, I would probably turn into a taxi then (in our area it really isn't hard to do...most expensive part is the insurance).

I can't even imagine going as new as 2012 !

Andy


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

Many drivers are getting new cars to do PDB. It sucks older, maybe nicer cars don't qualify but I think this will help Lyft in long run. As long as they give drivers a serious reason to stay on Lyft then they will continue to eat into Ubers growth


----------



## ADX (Nov 22, 2015)

I have a 2010 Hyundai Sonata, a mid size sedan, people prefer it over a compact prius/fit/civic/corolla ANY day>

IMO, they should keep the car age requirement as it was back then (2008?). But require drivers to have 4.8+ rating to receive bonus.
Since Lyft basis your rating on last 100 pax, one person giving you a 1 star and 99 5stars will still give a 4.95.

With the current situation, I don't qualify for the PDB so I drive more for Uber now (especially at 2am).
Especailly since drivers can't see the PT when accepting rides.
Lyft shot themselves in the foot with this new rule as any smart driver will go to Uber at 2am. (since no PDB)


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

I made PDB every week and usually was making $700-ish, and about another $200-ish Uber, but now I can't make PDB because my car is too old, so I drive pretty much exclusively Uber. Last week's Lyft take was about $50. F#ck Lyft. No PDB and no display of surge? This is what you get.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

I planned on getting a newer vehicle this year anyways. I got a radiator leak two weeks ago that would have been $700 to repair, trade in value was only $2500-$3000 so the repair didn't make financial sense. Started looking at 2011s and 2012s, only to discover most of them in the $15k or under range had at least 80k miles on them. Made more sense to pay $20k for a 2015 with 15k miles and get the benefit of the warranty. Will be monitoring my expenses very carefully over the next 50k miles. As for immediate expenses, my loan payment is $200 more than on my previous van. But I would have been giving up $800+/month in PDB if I took an older car, so it makes sense.


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

I bought a new car two months ago (2016 Elantra $17,200OTD) After 2 months it had 10k miles and was in a minor accident and was already super munged up from all the pax. So I traded it for a 2017 elantra with POP for $18,100. Between the upgrade and the ins check and me kicking in for the miles I only had to kick in about a grand in real money.

I will not use my new car for rideshare. I was well on my way to 60k miles this year.

At the previous rates I would have done it, But I can't afford to sell Lyft my car over three years. Income dropped from $700 a week to $540 with the rate cut. If I drive my older car it's another 20% so that's $432 a week. That's a huge drop so I won't be driving anymore after this weekend.

2011's are running $6k to $8k. That's a big investment to make for $13.50/hour before actual costs.


----------



## Jack Pavlov (Nov 7, 2015)

ADX said:


> I have a 2010 Hyundai Sonata, a mid size sedan, people prefer it over a compact prius/fit/civic/corolla ANY day>
> 
> IMO, they should keep the car age requirement as it was back then (2008?). But require drivers to have 4.8+ rating to receive bonus.
> Since Lyft basis your rating on last 100 pax, one person giving you a 1 star and 99 5stars will still give a 4.95.
> ...


Am I missing something in regards to PDB? Why would it make anyone drive less, If anything, it would make them drive more. Just because the peak hours end at 2am, doesn't mean you will earn more driving uber. The PDB carries to every dollar you make. Instead of 80 cents on the dollar, you make 100 cents on the dollar. So every trip you take is worth more, therefore it's in your best interests to keep driving more.


----------



## ADX (Nov 22, 2015)

Jack Pavlov said:


> Am I missing something in regards to PDB? Why would it make anyone drive less, If anything, it would make them drive more. Just because the peak hours end at 2am, doesn't mean you will earn more driving uber. The PDB carries to every dollar you make. Instead of 80 cents on the dollar, you make 100 cents on the dollar. So every trip you take is worth more, therefore it's in your best interests to keep driving more.


reread my post, I'm driving less because I DON'T have the PDB


----------



## Jack Pavlov (Nov 7, 2015)

Oh gotcha, carry on


----------

